# Problems reports addressed in a new release



## Emrion (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi,

How to be sure that a specific PR has been corrected in a new release? Is there somewhere a list of the PRs that have been addressed? And if not, how to get such informations?


----------



## yuripv (Sep 26, 2019)

You can look at the PR itself -- if commit message was done properly (including the PR: field), it should be recorded there.


----------



## Emrion (Sep 26, 2019)

The PR in question is this one. I read at the date 2019-06-19: "MFC after: 1 week"
To be more more precise: will it be included in 12.1?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 26, 2019)

Emrion said:


> The PR in question is this one. I read at the date 2019-06-19: "MFC after: 1 week"
> To be more more precise: will it be included in 12.1?



No, apparently this code wasn't backported to STABLE.


----------



## yuripv (Sep 26, 2019)

Indeed, it wasn't.



Emrion said:


> To be more more precise: will it be included in 12.1?


Try adding a comment to the PR as apparently MFC should have happened, but likely was simply forgotten.

EDIT: I added a comment, let's see if it helps..


----------



## Emrion (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks again *yuripv*. 

It's very annoying for me as I have a FreeBSD box that does firewall & router using bhyve VMs. I had to compile the kernel with this patch to make that works but since, I haven't recompiled it each time a security issue has been surfaced. So, this box is vulnerable. I hoped to return in the "right path" with 12.1-RELEASE... In vain, it seems.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

Emrion said:


> with 12.1-RELEASE...


12.1 is still in the BETA stage so it could still be added _before_ the actual release.


----------



## Emrion (Nov 17, 2019)

As far as I can see, nothing was added in 12.1-RELEASE. We have again a bhyve system that is unable to passthru a device with an intel cpu. 

It's not like the solution was hard to find... There is a patch and it was well tested. The only effort would have been to apply the fix.

Extremely disapointed.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 6, 2019)

Fix has been applied today on 12-STABLE. Hope it'll come with 12.2-RELEASE...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2019)

Emrion said:


> Fix has been applied today on 12-STABLE. Hope it'll come with 12.2-RELEASE...


That's guaranteed. New -RELEASE versions are branched off from -STABLE.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2019)

Emrion said:


> Extremely disapointed.



Well, 6 months to feedback + 5 months to commit + 5 months to MFC isn't a great result, but you definitely should leave some room for bigger disappointments.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 6, 2019)

It's not the taken time which disappointed me, it's the fact the fix was simply forgotten.
Human errors are part of the process, just as bugs. Noone to blame; no chance for me, that's all.

Thanks SirDice. It's well it seemed to me but I'm never sure with this matter.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2019)

Emrion said:


> It's well it seemed to me but I'm never sure with this matter.


Yeah, it helps if you know how the various versions are branched off. Really simplistically put new -RELEASE versions are branched off from -STABLE, so the next 12.2-RELEASE will be made from the current 12-STABLE branch. Which means that anything that's been added/removed/changed in 12-STABLE will automatically be included in the _next_ minor release version. You can basically view the -STABLE branch as an early alpha version of the _next_ minor release.


----------



## Emrion (Jul 9, 2020)

Today, a miracle happened: the 7th patch for the 12.1-RELEASE brings the fix for passthru a device in bhyve with "recent" Intel CPU.

So, I have some hard work this summer: update my dying 12.0-RELEASE vtd.c patched home made router to 12.1.


----------

